

How to Get Started on the MEAN Stack (MongoDB, Express, Angular, Node) - ianlevesque
https://hackhands.com/how-to-get-started-on-the-mean-stack/

======
Hitman666
Hi, I'm the author of this tutorial - hope you like it, and if anyone has any
questions or would like to have something explained in more detail, I can
provide live help.

